# Mit Spaß in die Woche - 19 Verwechslungen



## krawutz (10 Mai 2010)

​


----------



## itsjustme (10 Mai 2010)

Besonders die Adobe-Referenz paßt ja thematisch dermaßen wie Arsch auf Eimer zur Firmenpolitik dieser SoftwareKlitsche.....


----------



## Katzun (10 Mai 2010)

sind ein paar nette dinger dabei.

@itsjustme, "adobe softwareklitsche"..habe ich was verpasst?


----------



## neman64 (10 Mai 2010)

Man muß erst auf solche Idden kommen.

:thx:


----------

